# Using Joule 2.0 "Saved" Workouts.



## Jetmugg (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm still getting used to the Joule 2.0 & Powertap combo on my bike. I formerly had a Garmin 305 computer, which was very handy when doing pre-determined workouts, particularly from the Carmichel Time Crunched Training Program. 

The ablility to measure power is great, but I feel like I'm missing something with the Joule 2.0 and Power Agent software. 

With the Joule 2.0 and Power Agent software, I have tried to re-create a workout as described in the TCTP, but I'm not convinced that I've got it figured out. When I load up the workout on the Joule, and start pedaling the bike on my trainer, I'm not getting any wattage goals displayed on the Joule, only time segments. I feel like I still need to have a written "cheat sheet" to show me what my wattage goals are for each segment.

For those of you who use the Workouts function on your Joule - does it show the wattage goals for each segment of the workout? If not, I fail to see the benefit of having the pre-loaded workouts function on this computer. 

Confused,

SteveM.


----------



## pppppl (Sep 4, 2011)

jetmugg said:


> i'm still getting used to the joule 2.0 & powertap combo on my bike. I formerly had a garmin 305 computer, which was very handy when doing pre-determined workouts, particularly from the carmichel time crunched training program.
> 
> The ablility to measure power is great, but i feel like i'm missing something with the joule 2.0 and power agent software.
> 
> ...


:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------

